# اعرف مقدار جمال وجهك انت واصدقاءك برنامج خفيف رآئع وظريف لك و للاصدقاء



## الآنسة هيفاء (9 مايو 2011)

اعرف مقدار جمال وجهك انت واصدقاءك 
برنامج Facializer خفيف وظريف للاصدقاء












 أدخل صورتك من خلال كاميرا الجوال ضمن إطار معين ومحدود
ثم إنتظر قليلاً حتى يقوم البرنامج بأخد مقايس وجهك ومقارنتها بالمقايس العالمية للجمال
يقوم بالحكم عليك من خلال مدى إقترابك أو بعدك من هذه المقايس







.
.





تحميل البرنامج من هنا




456ك.ب

.
.
تحياتي للجميع

 
​


----------

